# The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus



## phaeded0ut (Jan 19, 2010)

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus Movie Reviews, Pictures - Rotten Tomatoes

Holy moly! Terry Gilliam has come back with a vengeance in this Victorian/Modern fairy tale of a movie. Had some great Monty Python moments within the movie and I really was impressed as to how he dealt with Heath Ledger's death by casting other actors to portrait Heath Ledger's character while he was outside of the Imaginarium. Tom Waits was amazing in his role as Mr. Nick, though there are a few times where it is possible to feel that his performance was a little constrained. If you don't mind a bit of weirdness, I highly recommend this movie.

I was very shocked to see that Johnny Depp was willing to work with Terry Gilliam, again, considering their falling out during the making of Don Quixote.

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus (2009)


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 19, 2010)

I so very badly want to see this but NO theater within 150 miles of me is showing it.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 19, 2010)

Seen it, it's pretty good, not the best Gilliam tho. I liked the multi actors thing, even if it was an after thought due to the death of Ledger.
Depp is a good friend of Gilliam, so I'm not surprised  Props for Jude low and Colin Farrell too


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 19, 2010)

Ishan said:


> Depp is a good friend of Gilliam, so I'm not surprised



That's actually rather good to read; 'cos the fight was fairly nasty if my memory servers. Granted, it sounded like lots of nerves and tempers were frayed and stressed on the set of that movie. Always thought that they'd work very well together.

On the issue of the movie playing in theaters, it amazed me that it was playing in some less than kindly situated venues vs. those where it would do well. Granted, in two cases in this area, this film was pulled in order to bring in another theater to show, "Avatar" or other grossing/profiting movie. "Mini-me" was a trip in this movie, too.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love how Tom Waits really didn't act. He just walked in and played himself. Haha great flick. Worth seeing.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for your impressions, i am looking forward to see this!


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome movie, tom waits was perfect in it. i also like how johnny depp, jude law and colin farrell were used to replace heath ledger, pretty cool. 

also, lily cole <3


----------



## Loomer (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh god yes, Lily Cole. I fell so badly in love with her after seeing it. That doesn't happen often to me, with someone I see in a movie  

But my god, she's nearly perfect. 

Other than that, the movie itself is of course highly enjoyable. All the performances were great, and the story as well. I loved the twist at the end!


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2010)

whats going on with her eyes?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 22, 2010)

MFB said:


> whats going on with her eyes?



 I thought the same thing. She looks a bit alien in the face.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Jan 22, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I thought the same thing. She looks a bit alien in the face.



That may be, but she's the most famous model of our time. You'd still do her.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 23, 2010)

nordhauser06 said:


> That may be, but she's the most famous model of our time. You'd still do her.



Actually no. I don't do the whole same sex thing.  And I don't objectify people in that way.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 23, 2010)

I saw the trailer of this movie some time ago... gotta see it


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 27, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I thought the same thing. She looks a bit alien in the face.



Looks almost like the 1000 yard stare. 

Greatly enjoyed the interplay between Christopher Plummer and Verne Troyer. I have to agree about the comment on Tom Waits being himself. LOL!


----------



## Bungle (Feb 2, 2010)

MFB said:


> whats going on with her eyes?


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2010)

i'd still hit it tbh


----------



## Bungle (Feb 8, 2010)

^^^ Yeah, I would too.

But... Ummm...


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 9, 2010)

MFB said:


> whats going on with her eyes?



They need semen in them.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 9, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Oh god yes, Lily Cole. I fell so badly in love with her after seeing it. That doesn't happen often to me, with someone I see in a movie
> 
> *But my god, she's nearly perfect. *
> 
> Other than that, the movie itself is of course highly enjoyable. All the performances were great, and the story as well. I loved the twist at the end!




But....she looks like an alien

Edit: dammit some one beat me to it


----------



## zindrome (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought the movie was brilliant!
Loved it. was quite a trip.
You gotta watch the movie to appreciate all the Ms. Cole affection going on


----------



## LUCKY7 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have not seen it, yet. Waiting for the dvd. So why do I get the feeling that I have seen it before?


----------



## pink freud (Feb 14, 2010)

Trippy movie.

Got to see some side boob, which was nice. But on that note, the Tony/Valentina action was a bit on the creepy side, seeing as she _just _turned 16...


----------

